# England Premier League R1 15 August and offseason discussion



## A_Skywalker (Jun 22, 2009)

These are the odds for R1 of Premier League starting on 15th August.

15 Aug 13:00 Aston Villa v Wigan  1.61 3.40 5.50    
15 Aug 13:00 Blackburn v Man City  2.60 3.25 2.50    
15 Aug 13:00 Bolton v Sunderland  2.25 3.25 2.90   
15 Aug 13:00 Chelsea v Hull  1.20 5.50 13.00    
15 Aug 13:00 Everton v Arsenal  2.87 3.25 2.30   
15 Aug 13:00 Man Utd v Birmingham  1.20 5.50 13.00    
15 Aug 13:00 Portsmouth v Fulham  2.10 3.25 3.25    
15 Aug 13:00 Stoke v Burnley  1.90 3.25 3.75    
15 Aug 13:00 Tottenham v Liverpool  3.00 3.25 2.20   
15 Aug 13:00 Wolverhampton v West Ham  2.50 3.25 2.60


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: England Premier League R1 15 August*

Also consider this as a discussion thread for the offseason.

Manchester United is selling its stars like a bread. Will they be able to win again the title? Looks very hard at the moment.


----------



## Anggun (Jun 24, 2009)

Cristiano Ronaldo was the best player in that team. I'm sure Ferguson knows what hes doing. Carlos though was unneeded. He prooved to be egoistic player. Its for the good of the team hes gone.


----------

